

The tech industry: one or many? - dalton
http://daltoncaldwell.com/the-tech-industry

======
johnrob
Could this be a 'software eating the world' effect: tech is now a part of all
industries instead of its own?

------
seiji
"tech industry" by itself is meaningless. That's like having a "things made of
plastic" industry.

Near the end he talks about the 2000 kablooey with his anecdote of a very
focused "Enterprise B2B-focused Tech Crapping Itself" event, which makes sense
when all your Big Business Tech Things just broke the stock market for five
years.

The big failures don't impact all the tiny startups now because tiny startups
are, by definition, tiny. A single blade of grass does not fear the wind. But,
some tech startups are bamboo and become big really fast and then fall over
(sometimes not fast enough in the case of zynga and groupon). The bigness came
from a seed not long ago, so it didn't have time to get ingrained into society
to have any detrimental impact when itself kerplodes.

Ergo, QED, ad infinitum: the current tech failures aren't a symptom of people
doubting the future of technology, digital things, and their impact on
society, but rather just people manipulating the system for personal gains as
fast as possible then flaming out. As long as those cases stay isolated, we're
fine. When hundreds of companies collude to do it all at once, we collapse for
another five years (unless you're banking, then you collapse for 18 months,
regain all your power, and leave the world struggling worse than before).

------
LiweiZ
Information technology has its unique attributes. One of them is it's about
information, which means technology in this regard could live in almost
everywhere as long as information is one related element.

